# What is your personality type?



## PJKCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

Take the personality test at http://www.16personalities.com/ and enter your results here. The reason for this is that so we can know each other better and treat each other the way they would like to be treated.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 24, 2014)

I got:
You are one of the Sentinels - a reliable and dedicated individual who respects traditions and prizes responsibility. You are known for your directness, attention to detail and quiet dedication. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed.


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2014)

You are one of the Analysts - a rational and impartial individual who enjoys intellectual pursuits and prizes independence. You are known for your impressive knowledge, ability to juggle multiple concepts and insatiable curiosity.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok thanks for replying, but post the actual result. Like mine is ISTP belonging to Explorer type.


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 24, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Ok thanks for replying, but post the actual result. Like mine is ISTP belonging to Explorer type.


Woah, me too.
The careers advisor at college said I'd make a great engineer, too. I've just realised I should have listened to him. But I've sent off my university application now anyway, oh well.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Woah, me too.
> The careers advisor at college said I'd make a great engineer, too. I've just realised I should have listened to him. But I've sent off my university application now anyway, oh well.



Nice! Engineering is nice, but I'd rather become a fighter pilot.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 24, 2014)

ENTJ


----------



## rowan (Oct 24, 2014)

These quizzes have been unreliable for me. I think there's only /slightly/ more truth to these sorts of quizzes than there are to horoscopes. They utilize the same sort of generalizing phrasing to get people to identify with their results.

The concept that everyone fits into a one of sixteen personality types is a bit ridiculous for me. I can see how they'd be entertaining but I'm unsure of their usefulness. For kicks and giggles: INFJ - diplomat.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 24, 2014)

I got the ENFP type. Some stuff was true, but other stuff wasn't. I feel like it's that "every one fits me" kind of thing, if I read all the profile types, I would probably agree with a lot of them.


----------



## abomb2o11 (Oct 27, 2014)

ISTP- explorer, also 87% introverted.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 27, 2014)

ISFP - explorer


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2014)

rowan said:


> These quizzes have been unreliable for me. I think there's only /slightly/ more truth to these sorts of quizzes than there are to horoscopes. They utilize the same sort of generalizing phrasing to get people to identify with their results.
> 
> The concept that everyone fits into a one of sixteen personality types is a bit ridiculous for me. I can see how they'd be entertaining but I'm unsure of their usefulness. For kicks and giggles: INFJ - diplomat.


If this is true, it could very well be because you fall under the rarest type. Less than 1% of the population is INFJ. 

I took this in 7th grade, 3 years ago and got ENTP. I just took it again and got the same thing. 

*ENTP*
Extravert(11%) iNtuitive(50%) Thinking(75%) Perceiving(67%)​


[*=left]You have _slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (11%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)_
[*=left]_You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)_
[*=left]_You have distinct preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%)_


----------



## Johnny (Oct 27, 2014)

I took it but honestly I don't like to label my personality that much. So I will probably just forget these results as they are of little use to me.


----------



## karrot321 (Oct 27, 2014)

I've taken it twice previously and have gotten INFJ both times, but this time I got ISTP after taking it, which is really weird.


----------



## rowan (Oct 27, 2014)

karrot321 said:


> I've taken it twice previously and have gotten INFJ both times, but this time I got ISTP after taking it, which is really weird.



Apparently INFJ and ISTP have the same cognitive functions but in different order? My friend who knows a lot about these personality types told me this, I used to get INFJ and ISTP frequently.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 27, 2014)

ISTP

"You are one of the Explorers - a bold and freedom-loving individual who enjoys pushing the limits and exploring the unknown. You are known for your quiet nature, technical skills and ability to improvise. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed."

14% introverted

20% observant

16% thinking

17% prospecting

7% assertive

I think I may have given it a hard time.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 27, 2014)

You are one of the Analysts - a rational and impartial individual who enjoys intellectual pursuits and prizes independence. You are known for your impressive knowledge, ability to juggle multiple concepts and insatiable curiosity. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed.


----------



## ajayd (Oct 27, 2014)

ENTJ
You are one of the Analysts - a rational and impartial individual who enjoys intellectual pursuits and prizes independence. You are known for your strategic thinking skills, self-confidence and leadership abilities. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed

85 - Extrovert, 8 - Intuitive, 77 - Thinking, 49 - Judging, 91 - Assertive


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Oct 28, 2014)

PERSONALITY: INFP
VARIANT: TURBULENT
ROLE: DIPLOMAT

MIND
100% Introverted
ENERGY
46% Intuitive
NATURE
38% Feeling
TACTICS
47% Prospecting
IDENTITY
27% Turbulent


----------



## gj matt (Oct 28, 2014)

WhatIsRubiks said:


> PERSONALITY: INFP
> VARIANT: TURBULENT
> ROLE: DIPLOMAT
> 
> ...



100% introverted? I thought my 80 something was high


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 28, 2014)

ENFP. Pretty accurate.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, I kind of agree with Rowan here. Some of the questions in the test are quite weird and dubious. I'm pretty sure that I'm a mix between INTP and ISTP. This may seem contradictory considering the intuitive vs observant factors. I think intuitively and observe a lot too. I agree with Rowan in the sense that I share some qualities of different personality types.
I'm introverted but I would consider myself a good team leader. I'm relaxed most of the times, but I can get tensed for some reasons. I love taking risks, but more like calculated risks.
I agree with the fact that Rowan says that INTP/INFJ and ISTP share functions. Considering the fact that most of the INTPs are scientists, I am leaning towards ISTP. Come, on I get pretty good grades in school, but I don't think I have the caliber to make discoveries. This is where the 'Get bored quickly ' part of ISTP comes in. I can study well, but I just can't concentrate. My mind always runs away from the textbook and turns to observing minute things such as the wall and the floor. So to conclude, I would say that I'm kind of a mix between Analyst and Explorer.


----------



## Dene (Nov 1, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Well, I kind of agree with Rowan here. Some of the questions in the test are quite weird and dubious. I'm pretty sure that I'm a mix between INTP and ISTP. This may seem contradictory considering the intuitive vs observant factors. I think intuitively and observe a lot too. I agree with Rowan in the sense that I share some qualities of different personality types.
> I'm introverted but I would consider myself a good team leader. I'm relaxed most of the times, but I can get tensed for some reasons. I love taking risks, but more like calculated risks.
> I agree with the fact that Rowan says that INTP/INFJ and ISTP share functions. Considering the fact that most of the INTPs are scientists, I am leaning towards ISTP. Come, on I get pretty good grades in school, but I don't think I have the caliber to make discoveries. This is where the 'Get bored quickly ' part of ISTP comes in. I can study well, but I just can't concentrate. My mind always runs away from the textbook and turns to observing minute things such as the wall and the floor. So to conclude, I would say that I'm kind of a mix between Analyst and Explorer.



My goodness you are reading way too much into this "test". You do realise you are in complete control of the results you get right? And you should already know the sort of person you are, so you are already answering in a way that is going to get the result you expect.

My point: taking the test is completely pointless. The best way to find out what type of personality you have is to just ask yourself.


Also, personally, I hate the categorisation of things like this. It's so bogus and unscientific.


----------



## rowan (Nov 2, 2014)

Haha, yeah I don't think PJKCuber and I are seeing eye to eye on this. I think these are practically like horoscopes, which are pseudoscience.

I just posted mine for the heck of it, answering as "truthfully" as I could. You could definitely manipulate these surveys if you wanted a different result, what the questions are after is glaringly obvious. I'd suggest reading about the Forer effect.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 2, 2014)

What Rowan is saying is very true. For example, if you go and read all the other personality types, they will most likely fit you as well. When I tell people about the Forer effect, they immediately realize how bogus some of these things are.


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 5, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> What Rowan is saying is very true. For example, if you go and read all the other personality types, they will most likely fit you as well. When I tell people about the Forer effect, they immediately realize how bogus some of these things are.



That is quite true. I have always been looked down upon as very shy and private, I have tried being an extrovert since the last 3 days. It fits me pretty well except for the "stage fear". I actually wasn't the last person selected for sports today . I went and took the test again and I got ENTP. Conclusion : STUFF LIKE THIS IS BOGUS


----------



## pappas (Nov 5, 2014)

Dene said:


> taking the test is completely pointless. The best way to find out what type of personality you have is to just ask yourself.
> 
> 
> Also, personally, I hate the categorisation of things like this. It's so bogus and unscientific.



Pretty much this. I think people who do the test shouldn't be taking the result too seriously even it seems accurate. I remember taking this test in school and thought it was absurd. This test shouldn't be taken by children for a few reasons in my opinion.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 5, 2014)

OP: you know that these tests are just jokes right?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 2, 2014)

PERSONALITY: ENFP
VARIANT: TURBULENT
ROLE: DIPLOMAT
You are one of the Diplomats - an empathic and idealistic individual who enjoys exploring interesting ideas and prizes morality. You are known for your enthusiasm, optimism and intuitive skills. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

I got INTP with my biggest percentage being 45% prospecting. The rest were pretty much in the middle.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> OP: you know that these tests are just jokes right?


Yeah, so? It's fun to see you and everyone else's results. You have to admit though, if you answer truthfully, there is some bit of truth to them.


----------



## elrog (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are my results:

Personality: ISTJ
Variant: Turbulent
Role: Sentinel

Mind - 95% Introverted
Energy - 16% Observant
Nature - 24% Thinking
Tactics - 53% Judging
Identity - 25% Turbulent

I agree with rowan that these tests are pretty inaccurate and you could probably know someone better after 2 minutes than what the tests can show (of course, I got 53% Judging ). If someone was really 100% introvert, they would never talk to anyone unless they had to, they wouldn't be on a forum, and they wouldn't take these tests. Also, introvert and extravert are the only 2 opposites that they are comparing. There is no reason a person cannot be very observant and intuitive (that's just an example).

Edit:
A more accurate test would be to read the personality types and see which you agree/disagree with. I disagree with most of them. The only three that I think really fit me are INTP, ENTP, and ISTJ, with INTP fitting best.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 2, 2014)

PERSONALITY: INTP
VARIANT: TURBULENT
ROLE: ANALYST
You are one of the Analysts - a rational and impartial individual who enjoys intellectual pursuits and prizes independence. You are known for your impressive knowledge, ability to juggle multiple concepts and insatiable curiosity. Above you will find a brief overview of your personality traits - proceed to the type overview to learn much more about your personality type. Prepare to be impressed.



What a nice way of telling me I'm a socially awkward introvert


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 2, 2014)

Personality: ISFJ
Variant: Turbulent
Role: Sentinel
76% Introverted. I'd say at least that's accurate.


----------

